# Charlotte Area Penturners



## walshjp17

I would like to start a local chapter of IAP in the Charlotte, NC area.  If there are any pen turners looking for collaboration, sharing, tip and techniques in the Charlotte area please respond to this thread.

Cheers,

jpw


----------



## Carl Fisher

I'm down in Fort Mill and usually go down to the Columbia meeting, however I'm up for a Charlotte area group as well.


----------



## walshjp17

Great.  If we can get a few more we can move this along.  Thanks for responding and your interest.


----------



## rstought

Before life got in the way, I, too, used to drive down to Columbia for their chapter meetings.  I'd definitely be open to something closer to home, and believe there are a significant number of members in the greater Charlotte area that would probably be as well...


----------



## juteck

I'm in Charlotte, and find Columbia just a little too far for a meeting, especially with school-age kids active in sports and scouting.  A Charlotte area meeting would be better for me.


----------



## Sylvanite

If there were a Charlotte area meeting, I would be interested in coming, especially if it were held on the north side of Charlotte (towards Greensboro).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## warreng8170

I'm in the northern area up near Lake Norman. Yorkie is up here as well. We did a little mini get-together a while back. Only three of us, but it was fun. Would love to have a bigger group to met up with. 

BTW, Eric it would be great to have you. I met you up at the Raleigh meeting several months back when I was up there for work.


----------



## Carl Fisher

I would suggest a central location personally.  Maybe contact the turners club and see if we can piggy back on them in some way since they have their meetings over near the airport.  Otherwise a traveling meeting a various turners homes/shops for whomever is doing a presentation might be an easy way to get started.


----------



## juteck

Carl Fisher said:


> I would suggest a central location personally. Maybe contact the turners club and see if we can piggy back on them in some way since they have their meetings over near the airport. Otherwise a traveling meeting a various turners homes/shops for whomever is doing a presentation might be an easy way to get started.


 
The four nearby clubs might be hard to piggy back on, given the times they meet -- weeknight meetings end around 9 or so, and the Hickory Saturday meetings end around 5 or so. Here's the four "local" clubs anyways:


The Charlotte Woodturners meet on the third Thursday of each month at Jackson Park Ministries in Charlotte. 
The Southern Piedmont Woodturners meet on the third Tuesday of each month at the Davis Theater in Concord.
The NC Woodturners meet at Klingspors in Hickory on the second Saturday of each month. 
The Piedmont Triad Woodturners meet on the second Tuesday of each month at the Leonard Recreation Center in Greensboro.
Woodcraft in Charlotte could be an option - everyone loves travelling on Independence to get there.

There's also Woodworking Machinery & Supplies in Belmont, but I don't know if they have a side room where a demo could be held or not. It's been several years since I've been there.

My garage....errrr....I mean shop.....ummmm....studio -- on a good day I'm lucky to find a path from my door to my lathe with how much crap I have crammed in there. Maybe we could have a "studio" cleaning party...... It might take several meetings before we could actually find enough space to turn anything.....


----------



## walshjp17

I'm like you John ... my former garage is so full, it is not a fun place anymore.  I will check with Woodcraft and I will raise this at Thursday night's (Nov 15) Charlotte Woodturner's meeting.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Did this ever go anywhere?


----------



## walshjp17

Not yet.  I go so busy over the last month or so, I have had little time for 'like tos' in order to take care of the 'must dos".

I am still working on trying to get this going, but the main obstacle is a location.  Woodcraft is likely a no-go because they close up shop at 7:00 PM and that is when anyone who is still gainfully employed would be available and they teach classes on Saturday and Sunday.  If you -- or anyone else here -- has any ideas for a meeting venue, I am certainly open to putting it out there.  Ideally, if someone had a large enough shop we could meet in that would fit the bill.

I do have interest from a few members of the Charlotte Woodturners as well as those who have previously responded here so I am not ready to wave any white flags.


----------



## rholiday

I'm in Lancaster County SC, and would be interested in a Charlotte area group.  Don't have any suggestions for a meeting place.


----------



## Leviblue

John
Have you checked with The Woodworking Source in Mooresville?  They may work with you on a time after closing. Just a thought.


----------



## walshjp17

Leviblue said:


> John
> Have you checked with The Woodworking Source in Mooresville?  They may work with you on a time after closing. Just a thought.




Thanks, Kevin.  That might be an option, but I was looking for something a bit more central as many of those interest are in/near the south side of Charlotte.  Ideally, looking for a venue about half way between Lake Norman and Ballantyne.


----------



## petertschantz

I'm just starting, but I'd be very interested in getting involved.

Pete


----------



## walshjp17

petertschantz said:


> I'm just starting, but I'd be very interested in getting involved.
> 
> Pete



Great.  Experience is not necessary -- just a desire to turn pens.

Finalizing a location within the next two weeks; I have to recontact the generous host to make sure we're still on.

More info soon.


----------



## petertschantz

sounds good John! I'll be spending the foreseeable future researching power tools ;-)


----------



## walshjp17

*It's On!*

Looks like we have a venue and a date for an initial meeting.

The meeting will take place in the south-side of Charlotte  -- Indian Land, SC on March 7 at 6:30 PM.

If you are still interested, please PM me your email address and I will forward directions to the meeting place (a woodworker's shop/studio in a private home).

We have eight people signed-up already from the Charlotte and Southern Piedmont Woodturners clubs so the more the merrier.


----------



## juteck

Sounds great.   I hope to make it!


I'm coming from the Hwy 16 / 485 side.   Any interest in carpooling?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## walshjp17

We're up to 11 folks who are confirmed for a March 7 meeting in Indian Land.  Any other takers?  Just PM me your email address.


----------



## walshjp17

A quick bump to see if anyone else it interested.


----------

